# A new era in furry music!



## DrummingRaccoon (Feb 5, 2010)

Come check out the trippy new vibes.  I look forward to playing these songs live at furry conventions across the country once I get off the ground. For now, I'm just working on mass producing the new album!

Furry Convention Adventurer: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3372656

Temple of the Jackal: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3370345

Chronocatalyst: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3361195/


----------



## fallcitypete (Feb 6, 2010)

dude thats some of the best music ive herd you should put some of it on youtube


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2010)

"A new era in furry music!"

OP, stop and throw yourself from the tallest building right now.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 6, 2010)

lol 'furry music'. Music is music, and this isn't anything new.


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

This is why we don't have nice things.


----------



## Dass (Feb 6, 2010)

Furry music is different from other music how? And we need a new era why? And... techno/industrial?

I'm going to keep listening to stuff like Jessica, TYVM. No, that's a song.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 6, 2010)

Song 1: Solid meh
Song 2: Quite enjoyable
Song 3: again meh.

1/3 is not so bad.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 6, 2010)

It'd be better with full sound, and it's better then a lot of other stuff I've heard, but it's nothing I'd buy, or even pirate for that matter.


----------

